# Graphite Based T-Shirt Specifically For Artists!



## ChanceRaz (Feb 22, 2014)

Do you love drawing so much that life just doesn't feel as complete without it? Do you start to get anxious, nervous, bored, or bothered after too much time away from your craft? Do you like skulls? Then this is the shirt for you! Custom designed by *lead Simpsons animator*, Chance Raspberry, with a traditional, graphite pencil look in mind for everyone out there as crazy about drawing as him, this design is available now through *2/24/14* in 6 sizes and 5 styles for both men and women! Get your hands on one while you can for just *$19.99* and rep what you love doing most in life.*BUY IT NOW!


----------

